# Those Throw-Away Aluminum Pie Pans



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

I would like to make gift pies, but want to make them in throw-away, no return, aluminum foil pie pans. Is there any special adjustment or precaution that needs to be considered.......in opposition to baking in a regular metal, glass or ceramic pie plate? Where can such information be found?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Yes!!! Since they are thinner bake the pie in about 3 of them so that there is a layer of air in between the pans as a heat insulator and therefore less chance of burning. After its done just remove the xtras and use for next batch.:chef:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Great info Ed. I would never have thought of that. I buy huge ones for the Christmas meat and it frazzles on the bottom. I could live with it tho as it saved on washing up.


----------



## the pie lady (Dec 15, 2008)

I own and operate a pie bakery and we bake dozens of pies in disposable aluminum pie plates every day. No adjustment is necessary for baking in this type of pan. If the bottom of your pie is too dark perhaps the temp. of the oven is too high. We bake our pies at 350 degrees in a convection oven.


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks to all! You have told me what I wanted to know......and would never have thought of trippling up on the pie plates.

Also, wondered about any heat adjustment, so thank you "pie lady"!

Happily, I am the proud owner of a new gas range, equipped with convection oven.....so I should do just fine!

Many Thanks for your responses!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Remember in convection cut down the Temps about 20 to 25 degrees less then standard oven


----------

